# Hardtail in Bielefeld geklaut - vllt sieht es ja wer rumfahren...



## Brucho (1. Mai 2019)

Servus,
bringt wahrscheinlich nicht viel, aber versuchen kann man es ja...
Am Dienstag den 26.04.19 wurde mir zwischen 08:30 und 09:30 mein Trek Elite 8.6 geklaut. Es stand quasi direkt vor der Agentur für Arbeit am Kesselbrink in Bielefeld,angeschlossen an diese runden Fahrradständer dort.
Das Bike ist relativ ''selten'', falls es also jemand in Bielefeld und Umgebung rumfahren sieht oder auf nem Flohmarkt oder so ist es recht wahrscheinlich, dass es sich um mein Bike handelt. In dem Fall wäre ich natürlich sehr dankbar, wenn ihr Maßnahmen ergreifen könntet, also mich informieren, Dieb der Polizei melden usw - Anzeige ist natürlich schon raus.
Danke im Voraus in die Runde !

Beschreibung :

*Größe*
Rahmen 17,5 Zoll
Laufräder 26 Zoll
*Federgabel *
RockShox Reba RL
Solo Air mit Lockout (mit Fernbedienung), 100mm Federweg
*Schalthebel *
Shimano SLX 10fach
*Umwerfer *
Shimano Deore
*Schaltwerk *
Shimano Deore XT Shadow
*Gänge *
vorne 3fach
hinten 10fach
*Sattel*
Selle Italia schwarz
*Bremsen *
Hydraulische Avid Elixir 3-Scheibenbremsen
*Pedale*
Shimano Kombipedale PD-M324, silber
*Lenkerhörnchen* nicht am Ende des Lenkers, sondern innen als inner barends montiert
*Griffe*
SQlab Schraub-Griffe 711 mit roter Schraubenabdeckung
*Klingel* in schwarz, rechts
Schwarzer Kettenstrebenschutz aus Stoff



 

 


Alpha Platinum Aluminium, konisches E2-Steuerrohr, Pressfit- Innenlager, interne Zugführung für den Umwerfer, Postmount-Bremsaufnahme


----------



## Don1900 (1. Mai 2019)

Hey Brucho,
Das ist mal richtig übel.  Wird immer schlimmer.  Ist ja schon sehr auffällig dein Bike.  Werde die Augen aufhalten. 
Das bei Facebook reinsetzen wäre noch besser. 
Ich hoffe du bekommst es zurück.  Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brucho (1. Mai 2019)

Ja, habs auch schon bei FB gepostet, allerdings gibts da scheinbar nicht so viele MTB-Gruppen für Bielefeld / OWL....
Dank dir, ja das Bike gibts wahrscheinlich hier in der Region nicht allz oft, also wenn du es siehst .-)


----------



## cdr-smn (8. Mai 2019)

Ich halte die Augen offen und drücke dir alle Daumen das es gefunden wird


----------



## Brucho (11. Mai 2019)

hab zwar wneig hoffnung, aber ich danke dir !


----------

